# [PowerPC] sysutils/cdrkit is marked as broken, and Gnome 3 or Xfce4 depend on it for install, on FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1



## canardo (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi,

Using a Apple Powerbook G4 17", i'm currently running FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1 powerpc and trying to install Xfce4

Problem is (at least) two of Xfce4 dependencies, cdrkit and cdrkit-genisoimage, are marked as broken: sysutils/cdrkit/, sysutils/genisoimage/

So result in FreeBSD is


```
# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/cdrkit
# make install clean
===>  cdrkit-1.1.11_2 is marked as broken: unfetchable.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/cdrkit
```


I don't need cdrkit genisoimage by themself (my dvd reader is broken). But as part of the dependencies, I can't install Xfce.

My questions are:

1) is there a tweak to install Xfce without these dependencies ?

2) is there a way to install a "non marked broken" version of them to unlock Xfce4 install ?

3) should I open a bugzilla PR to try to get it fixed/workaround ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## canardo (Dec 13, 2019)

Unfortunately gnome3 also depends on sysutils/genisoimage to be installed.

This broken port is badly annoying.


----------

